# Boots to Tail Feathers



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Thanks again everyone, its an amazing experience.. Seeings that nobody takes the early hunts around here anymore we may go for 3 weeks next year.. We have a great option in NE as well as KS.. Alot of the work and success came in the form of hours on Bing maps, having hunted merriams for 8 years in both the cottonwoods and the piney hills, Bing allowed me to look for some things I am sure most hunters overlook.. 

For anyone truly ate up with chasing our feathered friends they need to do it once.. If someone wanted to go and experience merriams for the experience and the beauty of the habitat they reside I would do a DIY hunt in the Black Hills of WY and SD.. Tags are fairly inexpensive and camping is readily available throughout the forest.. I have done both and loved every minute of each hunt.. 

The birds are down big time in WY not sure in the hills of SD, but I truly will be keeping track of their hatches and snowfall.


----------

